# Barn Style Doors



## dStafford (Sep 12, 2008)

Do you guys have a resource for building barn style doors?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 14, 2008)

Have you tried google??


----------



## insekt (Sep 15, 2008)

http://barndoors.com/


----------



## thefred (Sep 15, 2008)

Clopay (and other manufacturers) offer sectional garage doors that mimic thelook of a barn door.

Take a look at the Coachman Door here:
http://www.clopaydoor.com/ccoachman.aspx


this allows you to try differnt looks and designs:
http://www.clopaydoor.com//Visualizer-Homeowner.aspx


----------

